
You might not need jQuery - jraph
http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/?hn
======
jraph
Posted in 2018 as requested by cozuya on Jan 30, 2014 [1] in a comment to HN
post [2]

> Thanks for traversing the bounds of space and time and posting this blog
> post from the year 2018 when IE8 is no longer supported for enterprise.

Is IE still supported for enterprise?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7152491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7152491)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7152068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7152068)

